# Cataclysm F&F ALPHA gestartet



## Nachto (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Die Family and Friends ALPHA ist gestartet, die Cataclysm-Grafiken sind nun auch im EU-Battle.net einsehbar.
Leider sind nur Familienangehörige der GM's und Freunde für die Testphase zugelassen :x

Quelle: http://www.mmo-champion.com/news-2/cataclysm-friends-family-alpha/


----------



## benniboy (4. Mai 2010)

Nachto schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die Family and Friends ALPHA ist gestartet, die Cataclysm-Grafiken sind nun auch im EU-Battle.net einsehbar.
> Leider sind nur Familienangehörige der GM's und Freunde für die Testphase zugelassen :x
> ...



Scheint so.....


----------



## Akow (4. Mai 2010)

Cool, hoffentlich bekomm ich dieses mal wieder ein Beta-Key wenns denn so weit is =/


----------



## Bobby Ross (4. Mai 2010)

hehe wir spekulieren schon tagelang wann die Beta endlich losgeht und jetz erfahren wir das grade mal die Alpha angefangen hat - ich sehe die Beta nicht vor ende Mai ...


----------



## Progamer13332 (4. Mai 2010)

lol ich dachte die läuft schon seit einigen monaten und jetzt geht demnächst die beta los, aber wenn jetzt erst family und friends anfängt, dann dauert noch gut 2 monate bis die beta losgeht denk ich :/


----------



## m0rg0th (4. Mai 2010)

Buffed, habt ihr immernoch niemanden bei Blizzard einheiraten können, um in die Alpha zu kommen? Schwach! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobby Ross (4. Mai 2010)

m0rg0th schrieb:


> Buffed, habt ihr immernoch niemanden bei Blizzard einheiraten können, um in die Alpha zu kommen? Schwach!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign gogo Anette + Ghostcrawler - da kann man sich doch mal was entwickeln lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBlaki (4. Mai 2010)

Nichts gesagt.
Mein Fehler xD
Ich sollte vielleicht erstmal richtig lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobby Ross (4. Mai 2010)

Ok nehme alles zurück ;D


----------



## MrBlaki (4. Mai 2010)

Ok hatte doch recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/152921-die-beta-begonnen-hier-die-bilder/


----------



## Progamer13332 (4. Mai 2010)

ich denke das es sich hierbei um die richtige beta handelt, buobouille will nur verhindern das sich die ganzen leute die unbedingt nen key wollen, scammen lassen, daher nennt er es einfach erstmal family und friends, damit die leute halbwegs ruhig bleiben und sich net bescheissen lassen^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Mai 2010)

Ich verstehe gerade gar nichts mehr ! Was ist nun gestartet Beta oder Friends and Family Alpha?????


----------



## Deadwool (4. Mai 2010)

Alpha ist das was vor Beta kommt


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Mai 2010)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Alpha ist das was vor Beta kommt



Und? Wer weiß das nicht????


----------



## Progamer13332 (4. Mai 2010)

das die us charcopy schon geht, denk ich mal die beta^^


----------



## Error2000 (4. Mai 2010)

Ui. Die Bilder wurden ins EU-Battle.net endlich intergriert:
https://eu.battle.net/account/_images/dashboard/wow/backplane-cat.jpg
https://eu.battle.net/account/_images/game-boxes/en-GB/WOWX3.jpg
https://eu.battle.net/account/_images/dashboard/wow/boxes/box-cat.png


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Mai 2010)

Ich hasse Boub dafür, dass er diese Sachen immer vertauscht oder ist bei den Amis Alpha= Beta? xD


----------



## Deadwool (4. Mai 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Und? Wer weiß das nicht????



und ? das heisst wir dürfen uns auf den Release Anfang 2011 freuen


----------



## Progamer13332 (4. Mai 2010)

also ich tippe mal darauf, das morgen die us beta startet und dann am mittwoch die eu beta


----------



## Error2000 (4. Mai 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> also ich tippe mal darauf, das morgen die us beta startet und dann am mittwoch die eu beta



Vor Freitag gehen bestimmt keine Keys raus.
EU erst nächste Woche würde ich tippen.

PS: Es handelt sich hierbei um die Beta. "Boubouille" nennt es nur "Alpha" weil die Beta bisher nicht offiziel angekündigt wurde und dann viele Leute wieder auf Scam-Mails reinfallen würden.


----------



## Error2000 (4. Mai 2010)

Hätte zwar editieren können, aber dieses Bild ist einen neuen Post wert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^Seht euch die Versionsnummer an ^


----------



## Vranthor (4. Mai 2010)

Es wird so langsam heiß um die Beta. 

Edit @Error...

Oha o0 Ob es ein fake ist oder nicht, auf jedenfall koennen wir damit rechnen, das der jetzige Monat echt uebelst ab geht xD


----------



## benniboy (4. Mai 2010)

4.0, morgen werden wir sicher mehr erfahren....


----------



## Error2000 (4. Mai 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Edit @Error...
> 
> Oha o0 Ob es ein fake ist oder nicht, auf jedenfall koennen wir damit rechnen, das der jetzige Monat echt uebelst ab geht xD



Das Bild liegt auf den Servern von mmo-champion. Wenn es also gefaked wäre, dann hätte es der Betreiber von mmo-champion (Boubouille) gefaked, aber der macht sowas nicht.

PS: Der Screenshot oben, ist technisch gesehen "der erste geleaked Screenshot von Cataclysm"!


----------



## Vranthor (4. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß das doch mein lieber Extolas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manolar (4. Mai 2010)

Juhu, das wird spitze die nächsten Wochen! Freue mich auf jede Menge neue Infos!




Hast du noch mehr "heiße" Bilder auf Lager? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (4. Mai 2010)

Manolar schrieb:


> Hast du noch mehr "heiße" Bilder auf Lager?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Bilder kommen im Minutentakt im mmo-champion-IRC. Ich hoffe da kommen heute Nacht noch mehr.

Hiermit beginnt also meine Cataclysm-Beta-Berichterstattung. Hoffentlich auch bald Ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (4. Mai 2010)

Ich bleib extra Wach um alles mitzuverfolgen. o0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

Kann mir jemand den genauen Link schicken, wo ich alles verfolgen kann?


----------



## Error2000 (4. Mai 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Ich bleib extra Wach um alles mitzuverfolgen. o0
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wobei man heute Nacht wohl kaum mehr mit Screenshot rechnen kann, da die Server noch nicht online sind.
Aber anscheinend arbeitet die "Privatserver-Szene" schon fleißig an einem Emulator damit man die Spielwelt betreten kann (ohne NPCs, wie ein Mapviewer)



Silitria schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand den genauen Link schicken, wo ich alles verfolgen kann?



http://www.mmo-champ...mily-alpha/270/
bzw. im IRC-Chat von mmo-champion

EDIT: Für kaputte F5-Tasten wird nicht gehaftet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

Danke sehr! =D


----------



## asszudemi (4. Mai 2010)

m0rg0th schrieb:


> Buffed, habt ihr immernoch niemanden bei Blizzard einheiraten können, um in die Alpha zu kommen? Schwach!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das sie schon reinkönnen allerdings gibts ja auch immer ne nachrichten sperre für so geschichten 
über ne richtige berichterstattung denk ich brauchste dich nicht zu freuen bevor dier öffentliche beta angefangen hat


----------



## benniboy (4. Mai 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Aber anscheinend arbeitet die "Privatserver-Szene" schon fleißig an einem Emulator damit man die Spielwelt betreten kann (ohne NPCs, wie ein Mapviewer)



Naja, das wichtigste ist das man den Spielclient hat, denn ohne den kann man da nicht hin^^


----------



## Vranthor (4. Mai 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Wobei man heute Nacht wohl kaum mehr mit Screenshot rechnen kann, da die Server noch nicht online sind.
> Aber anscheinend arbeitet die "Privatserver-Szene" schon fleißig an einem Emulator damit man die Spielwelt betreten kann (ohne NPCs, wie ein Mapviewer)



Siehst du. Die Privatserver-Szene ist gut dafuer geeignet, seine Zeit zu vertreiben^^ Vielleicht gehen auch noch Links zum Download Contet fuer die Server im umlauf (Was natuerlich kein Phishing sein darf) (:


----------



## benniboy (4. Mai 2010)

Es wird heiß^^


----------



## Error2000 (4. Mai 2010)

benniboy schrieb:


> http://img245.images.../2508/catac.jpg ?
> Content Patch?



Wurde direkt als Fake entlarvt. Also schnell wegwerfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asszudemi (4. Mai 2010)

ach und was das Topic angeht kann ich nur sagen 


Hell.... its about time


----------



## benniboy (4. Mai 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Wurde direkt als Fake entlarvt. Also schnell wegwerfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Habs schon geändert xD
Wäre auch zu schön^^


----------



## Error2000 (4. Mai 2010)

Ist zwar schon länger auf Youtube, aber bestimmt habens einige noch nicht gesehen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=73LkE2IKp1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alcasim (4. Mai 2010)

Sieht sehr geil aus das neue Orgrimmar  Auch wenns nen Fake ist, könnt ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass das mal so aussehen wird. Freue mich schon aufs erste mal Sandbox mit Cataclysm


----------



## Error2000 (4. Mai 2010)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Sieht sehr geil aus das neue Orgrimmar  Auch wenns nen Fake ist, könnt ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass das mal so aussehen wird. Freue mich schon aufs erste mal Sandbox mit Cataclysm



Sobald die "Privatserver-Szene-Programmierer" erstmal den Client haben, stehen denen alle Türen offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Bevor ich schlafen gehe möchte ich noch ein schönes Zitat von Boubouille mitgeben:



			
				Boubouille schrieb:
			
		

> Because if you start calling it beta in public, thousands of people who can't think more than half a second will give away their login and password to the first mail asking for it.


 (Quelle)


----------



## Tharabad (4. Mai 2010)

Damit ist es wohl offiziell.
http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=24690639017&pageNo=2&sid=1#24
Die Alpha hat begonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich Dragon (4. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe das was geleakt wird :<. Weiß jemand wie lang die anderen f&f alpha ging?


----------



## Krimson (4. Mai 2010)

1 - 2 monate ging die letzte


----------



## Tharabad (4. Mai 2010)

Ganz ehrlich,

wenn hier jemand heiß auf Infos zu der Cata Beta ist, sollte er sich nicht bei Buffed rumtreiben, sondern bei mmo champion gucken.

Die sind um einiges aktueller :x


----------



## Lich Dragon (4. Mai 2010)

Tharabad schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich,
> 
> wenn hier jemand heiß auf Infos zu der Cata Beta ist, sollte er sich nicht bei Buffed rumtreiben, sondern bei mmo champion gucken.
> 
> Die sind um einiges aktueller :x



Da guck ich ja mit ^^


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

Im IRC Wird heiß spekuliert, dass angeblich der Name Alpha nur als Schutz genommen wird vor den ganzen BETA Spammails!


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

Hier noch 2 Bilder die im Chat grade aufgetaucht sind!
http://www.facebook....id=390336704033
http://i264.photobuc...2910_104605.jpg



Das zweite hat sich grade als Model edit herausgestellt!....Also das von ratchet

Hier ein neues wie OG aussehen könnte

http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/1940/wowscrnshot032810143917.jpg


----------



## Tharabad (4. Mai 2010)

Ich muss echt schmunzeln, dass so viele Leute deratig mitfiebern.

Als erstes hieß es, die F&F Alpha hätte heute begonnen... dann wieder, nein die wäre schon längst zu gange... etc.

Aktuell glauben anscheinend viele Leute, dass die "richtige" Beta am 6.Mai beginnt... wieso versteh Ich nicht.

Kann mich mal bitte jemand aufklären wieso grade am 6.? 


Edit: @ Silitria das 1. Bild ist aber glaube Ich schon lange bekannt... aber... aber ... das 2. O_O kuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

Dazu sage ich nur 
http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/6732/garfieldcata.jpg


----------



## Deadwool (4. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Im IRC Wird heiß spekuliert, dass angeblich der Name Alpha nur als Schutz genommen wird vor den ganzen BETA Spammails!



ne, gemäss Bluepost ist es wirklich die Alpha. Der Termin für den Beta Start ist noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

Deadwool schrieb:


> ne, gemäss Bluepost ist es wirklich die Alpha. Der Termin für den Beta Start ist noch nicht bekannt.



Ja wie schon gesagt! Viele sagen, dass die Alpha schon seit 2 Monaten läuft und Blizzard damit nur schützen will vor den ganzen Spammails zum Thema Betakeys!


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/3810/wowscrnshot112209031939.jpg 

ein neues Bild! Kp wo das sein soll! Tips an mich^^


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

Für die, die noch mehr Bilder sehen wollen....

http://www.nihilum.eu/news/298-Cataclysm_Alpha


----------



## Manolar (4. Mai 2010)

womöglich das tor zum worgengebiet, war das nicht im vorgebirge oder so...? ^^


----------



## Tharabad (4. Mai 2010)

> Für die, die noch mehr Bilder sehen wollen....
> 
> http://www.nihilum.e...Cataclysm_Alpha




Fake!

Leute glaubt doch jetzt nicht an jedes Bild, was IRGENDWO auftaucht...


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

Okay ich entschuldige mich! Habe grade erst gesehen, dass es ein Aprilscherz war =D

Bin nen bissle müde *Uhrguck* oh schon 02:46 Uhr!^^


----------



## Lich Dragon (4. Mai 2010)

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/robots.txt Weiß jemand was das zu bedeuten hat? oO


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

Lich schrieb:


> http://www.worldofwa....com/robots.txt Weiß jemand was das zu bedeuten hat? oO



Das würde ich allerdings auch ganz gerne wissen =D


----------



## Tharabad (4. Mai 2010)

Was Ich nicht verstehe ist... im US Forum, auf mmo Champion, etc. sind alle heiß am diskutieren bzw, es hagelt News.

...

Aber was Buffed angeht ... *Stille*


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

Ja genau weil alle im irc von mmo-champ sind

Hier der IRC link http://webchat.quakenet.org/?channels=mmo-champion


----------



## Lich Dragon (4. Mai 2010)

Und weil die meisten Buffies wohl pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (4. Mai 2010)

schon mal daran gedacht das die andere zeiten haben als wir???? bei uns ist es nachts gleich 3 uhr und bei dene bestimmt um die 13 - 14 uhr oder so buffed schläft


----------



## Tharabad (4. Mai 2010)

Hmm ja...

Aber hiermit wären wohl alle Spekulationen, ob die F&F nun schon länger begonnen hat und uns die open Beta kurz bevor steht zunichte gemacht.

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=24690639017&postId=246996770187&sid=1#89


----------



## Krimson (4. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fake


----------



## Immortahlia (4. Mai 2010)

grrr das bringt mich um den Schlaf :/ 
aber wohaa das Bild hab ich auch grad gesehen :O
ich wünscht es wäre wahr - aber es schaut so echt aus *eek*


----------



## Krimson (4. Mai 2010)

jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

Naja morgen werden die ganzen Leaks kommen! Ich verabschiede mich mal bei euch! Bis morgen!


----------



## Ångela (4. Mai 2010)

Ist schon erstaunlich, wie viele immer noch glauben, das es in der ersten Phase Keys für Cata geben wird, obwohl schon genug Leute erklärt haben, dass das nicht der Fall sein wird.

Die Einladungen passieren direkt über den BattleNet-Account, wenn man dort sein entsprechendes Profil hinterlegt hat.

Danach geht ds automatisch, irgendwann kommt eine Mail von Blizzard und erst in der dritten Phase, so denn nicht genug Leute durch die "automatische Einladung" teilgenommen haben werden, gibt es so genannte "Complementary Keys", über die man dann Freunde einladen kann.

Ansonsten bekommt nur die "Presse" Keys und auch die, die bei irgendwelchen Gewinnspielen verlost werden, sind Phase 3 Keys !


----------



## mccord (4. Mai 2010)

ein paar screenshots


----------



## Cod4Chris (4. Mai 2010)

Schaut schon alles top hübsch aus :-)


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

Cod4Chris schrieb:


> Schaut schon alles top hübsch aus :-)



Schade nur, dass die Pics alle Modeleditet worden sind! Das heisst alles Fakes!


----------



## Scharyth (4. Mai 2010)

Also wenn ich richtig übersetze, dann bestätigt der Blizzard- Mitarbeiter nur, das die F&F-Alpha schon gestartet ist. Er gibt kein Datum an, seit wann sie läuft.


----------



## Xerodes (4. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass die Pics alle Modeleditet worden sind! Das heisst alles Fakes!



Das sind Bilder die Blizzard rausgegeben hat. Also schon mal keine Fakes. Guck dir auf Buffed einfach mal die Gallerie mit den daily-Bildern von Blizzard an, da findest du die auch.


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

@Scharyth

Da muss ich dir Recht geben. Zarhym hat nur bestätigt das die "Cataclysm F&F Alpha" läuft. 
Es ist nicht die Rede das sie erst heute, nächsten Monat oder auch schon vor 3 Monaten angefangen hat.

Und auch wenn manche Sachen wie die "Cataclysm Alpha Connection" erst vor einigen Tagen im Battle.net getätigt wurden 
bedeutet das nicht das die Alpha nicht schon vor Monaten gestartet werden konnte. (Interne Prozesse usw.)

Das einzige was (Ich) darauß ziehe ist das es sich vll. auch nicht um die Alpha Version handelt. Denn wieso sollten sie die Beta-Anmeldung
(natürlich nur mit vorhandenem Beta-Key) öffentlich einstellen, wenn sie das auch intern in der Zentrale machen können oder auch über einen
geheimen internen Server laufen lassen, wo nur die F&F Beta Tester Zugriff haben.

mfg Feltor


----------



## Tharabad (4. Mai 2010)

@ Feltor & Scharyth - FALSCH !

Zarhym hat eindeutig auf die Frage, ob die F&F schön länger läuft, geantwortet, dass gestern eben diese F&F Beta begonnen hat und nirgendwann anders.

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=24690639017&postId=246996770187&sid=1#89

Heißt eigentlich nur, dass man allgemein noch etwas auf die open Beta warten muss.


----------



## Zodttd (4. Mai 2010)

Selbst, wenn Buffed Mitarbeiter die Alpha Version hätten, so wäre es sicher nicht der Sinn einer Alpha Version Screenshots etc. dieser zu verbreiten.
Außerdem denke ich, dass Activision da auchnoch ein Wörtchen mit zu reden hätte.


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

"Zarhym bestätigte außerdem, dass die Teilnehmer dieser Testphase eine Verschwiegenheitserklärung abgegeben hätten und deshalb nicht öffentlich über die Testphase berichten dürften." 

Wird wohl bedeuten das wir für die nächsten Wochen nicht das erfahren werden was uns auch so interessieren mag.
Bis auf einige ganz kleine Häufchen an Informationen die an irgenjemanden durchsickern werden, werden wir uns wohl bis zum Start der Closed Beta gedulden müssen,
bis Blizzard das Verschweigungserklärung aufhebt oder bis sie es schon vorher bekanntgeben was nun so alles abläuft in der Alpha.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (4. Mai 2010)

Tharabad schrieb:


> @ Feltor & Scharyth - FALSCH !
> 
> Zarhym hat eindeutig auf die Frage, ob die F&F schön länger läuft, geantwortet, dass gestern eben diese F&F Beta begonnen hat und nirgendwann anders.
> 
> ...



1. eine Open Beta gab es nie und wird es nie geben! Es waren immer Closed Betas, die man nur mit einer Seriennummer betreten konnte, die man per E-Mail Einladung erhalten hat.
2. Genauso wie hier immer Closed mit Open Beta verwechselt wird, scheinen auch Alpha und Beta verwechselt zu werden. Die Alpha lief schon vorher, nun läuft die F&F BETA. Ja, es steht überall nur BETA, das ist was ganz anderes als Alpha. Lernt das doch endlich.Selbst buffed berichtet über die F&F Alpha, obwohls eine Beta sein soll, und vor Beta kommt immer Alpha.


----------



## Scharyth (4. Mai 2010)

Tharabad schrieb:


> @ Feltor & Scharyth - FALSCH !
> 
> Zarhym hat eindeutig auf die Frage, ob die F&F schön länger läuft, geantwortet, dass gestern eben diese F&F Beta begonnen hat und nirgendwann anders.
> 
> ...



Ich kannte bis zu deinem Post nur den Bluepost auf MMO-Champion und da steht nicht wann die F&F- ALPHA ( nicht Beta-.-) Gestartet ist.


----------



## Tharabad (4. Mai 2010)

Ja stimmt, bei den ganzen Beta Bezeichnungen blicke Ich grade nicht durch, sorry....

Was Ich damit sagen wollte ist, dass die Beta, die zur Zeit läuft...

nicht für uns  zugänglich ist. Auf dem Stand bin Ich grade zumindest... korrigiert mich, wenn Ich falsch liege.


----------



## Nachto (4. Mai 2010)

Es kann auch sein, wie andere Spekulieren, dass Blizzard es als F&F Beta/Alpha tarnt, damit niemand auf diverse BETA-Scammails reinfällt, wäre auch eine möglichkeit, und das trau ich denen auch zu^^
Genau wie mmo-champion, ich denke hätten alle direkt gesagt, BETA startet bla bla, und genau dann haben einige eine Scammail im Postfach & sie fallen drauf rein vonwegen Dort einloggen mit Account/Passwort & den untenstehenden Key benutzen.

Obs nun wirklich die F&F ist, weiß ja auch niemand so wirklich, Blizzard kann auch sagen es ist die F&F obwohl es die closed BETA ist, um den Scam so gut wie möglich einzudemmen, damit nicht so viele reinfallen.


----------



## jls13 (4. Mai 2010)

Lich schrieb:


> http://www.worldofwa....com/robots.txt Weiß jemand was das zu bedeuten hat? oO



Ja, eine Robot.txt ist zu SEO Zwecken (Suchmaschinenoptimierung).
Das hat nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun, sondern welche Suchmaschinen etc.
Zugriff auf die Seite haben und "crawlen". Uninteressant für Cata.


----------



## HolyTauren (4. Mai 2010)

DEATHWING Model aufgetaucht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (4. Mai 2010)

so,meine theorie ist,das das mit der ff auch nur ein fake ist und am mitwoch die richtigen beta keys raus gehen und regestriert werden können,dan am donnerstag gibt es ja eh eine pressekonfarenz,wo dan bestätigt wird,was von vielen vermutet wird,das es zur sicherheit dient vonwegen physing e-mails und bekantgegeben wird,das dan am freitag die beta server starten.


----------



## benniboy (4. Mai 2010)

HolyTauren schrieb:


> DEATHWING Model aufgetaucht:



Qulle?
Wo haste das Bild her?


----------



## HolyTauren (4. Mai 2010)

MMO-Champ IRC


----------



## Sebastian1804 (4. Mai 2010)

Hui also wenn das Model stimmt finde ich es ganz nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja bzg dem F&F-Test

Ich denke, dass wir dann doch erst Ende Mai mit der Beta rechnen können


----------



## Traklar (4. Mai 2010)

Die Alpha dauert im Normalfall nur immer kurze Zeit (2 Wochen - 1 Monat), dann werden die Server in Beta-Server gepacht und dann geht auch die Beta schon los. Aber GZ an alle, die Verwandte und Freunde bei Blizzard haben.


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

Wie komme ich nochmal genau zu dem IRC von MMO Champion?


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> dieses bild kann ich nur bestätigen. blizz hat an einem der ersten tage auf den alpha servern deathwing als neutralen npc in den hauptstädten verteilt. ich persönlich finde das model zwar gut, aber viel viel zu klein



Wurde nicht bekanntgegeben das die Alpha heute bzw. gestern Nacht gestartet wurde, wie kann dann schon seit Tagen dieses Model auf den Alpha Server sein?


----------



## benniboy (4. Mai 2010)

Feltor schrieb:


> Wurde nicht bekanntgegeben das die Alpha heute bzw. gestern Nacht gestartet wurde, wie kann dann schon seit Tagen dieses Model auf den Alpha Server sein?



Mein Gott den Typen dürft ihr nicht ernst nehmen, der will nur Aufmerksamkeit -.-


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

benniboy schrieb:


> Mein Gott den Typen dürft ihr nicht ernst nehmen, der will nur Aufmerksamkeit -.-



Naja wenn er es ernst meitn kann er doch ein paar "Schnappschüsse" machen und die mit einem anderen Konto hier publishen.
Das wär natürlich ein Beweis.

Denn wenn ich sage: "Ich bin Barack Obama, der 44. Präsident der Vereinigten Staaten", kann ich es nicht sein oder ich kann es sein und hab dafür Beweise. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedDevil96 (4. Mai 2010)

Feltor schrieb:


> Naja wenn er es ernst meitn kann er doch ein paar "Schnappschüsse" machen und die mit einem anderen Konto hier publishen.
> Das wär natürlich ein Beweis.
> 
> Denn wenn ich sage: "Ich bin Barack Obama, der 44. Präsident der Vereinigten Staaten", kann ich es nicht sein oder ich kann es sein und hab dafür Beweise.
> ...



ach was er hängt doch lieber bei buffed rum als die alpha zu zocken ^^


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

Naja Buffed ist ja nicht zu verachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn man die Chance hätte die Cata Alpha anzuzocken würde man sicherlich (außer der Zeit die man nicht beim PC verbringt), 
die meiste Zeit im Spiel sein und einige Bugs, Fehler usw. bekanntgeben.

mfg Feltor


----------



## RedDevil96 (4. Mai 2010)

ist aber leider wohl nur n fake ... ist ein modeliertes ony model ...


----------



## benniboy (4. Mai 2010)

RedDevil96 schrieb:


> ist aber leider wohl nur n fake ... ist ein modeliertes ony model ...



Das kann man so und so sehen. Jeder Drache hat das gleiche Polygon wie Onyxia. Alextrasza, Malygos, Nefarian ect. sind von der Struktur alle gleich. Weswegen es nicht wirklich der Grund ist. Obwohl ich mir von Blizzard wünsche das sie ein einzigartigen Char bauen. Was aber auch ein bissel anderes ist sind unten rechts die Wassereffekte die ein wenig anderes aussehen.


----------



## HolyTauren (4. Mai 2010)

Stimmt nicht. Das Model wurde aus dem Alpha Clienten gezogen und In einer WotLK Sandbox gestartet. Und wenn es fake ist bitte einen Link der das beweist.


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

RedDevil96 schrieb:


> ist aber leider wohl nur n fake ... ist ein modeliertes ony model ...



Das kann ich jetzt leider nicht unterstützen. Es sieht vll. aufn ersten Blick nicht besonders aus, aber es gibt einige Einzelheiten die gut modelliert wurden, wie z.b. Der (Mundschutz) wenn man es so nennen darf, und die Krallen sehen auch nicht so schlecht aus. Also ein umgeändertes Ony Modell is es sicher nich.

Aber wo ich mir sicher bin, es hat vll. noch nicht jeder bemerkt aber wenn man das Bild in ganzer Größe ansieht 
sieht man über dem Rücken von Deathwing eine Blaue Namesplakette, und soweit ich das (lesen) kann steht da nicht Deathwing.

mfg Feltor


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

Ja! Boub hat den auf dem Alpha sandbox client gespawnt!


----------



## RedDevil96 (4. Mai 2010)

benniboy schrieb:


> Das kann man so und so sehen. Jeder Drache hat das gleiche Polygon wie Onyxia. Alextrasza, Malygos, Nefarian ect. sind von der Struktur alle gleich. Weswegen es nicht wirklich der Grund ist. Obwohl ich mir von Blizzard wünsche das sie ein einzigartigen Char bauen. Was aber auch ein bissel anderes ist sind unten rechts die Wassereffekte die ein wenig anderes aussehen.



ok ... das ist natürlich ein argument ...


und an @holypala ... zeig mir ein link wo von blizz bestätigt wir das DAS deathwing sein soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

RedDevil96 schrieb:


> ok ... das ist natürlich ein argument ...
> 
> 
> und an @holypala ... zeig mir ein link wo von blizz bestätigt wir das DAS detahwing sein soll
> ...



Naja, gibt es noch nen anderen Drachen der Metallplatten auf seinen Körper tragen muss, damit er nicht elendig in sich
zusammen fällt?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich glaube auch nicht dass, das Nefarian sein könnte oder einer von Deathwings neuer Brut ist.

Das wird schon Deathwing sein, nur wie schon auf MMO Champion steht, das es ja nicht das endgültige Modell sein muss(wird),
es soll ja nur zur/zum Probe/n(ansehen) da sein.

mfg Feltor


----------



## RedDevil96 (4. Mai 2010)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> Mensch, ich glaubt mir ja eh nie was. Das kommt davon wenn nur gemeine Leute sich hier im Forum umhertreiben.
> Das ist das Deathwing Model, ihr werdet schon sehen.



klar glauben wir dir das du n alpha key hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dann dürfte es ja kein problem sein fix n screen zu machen von der vorderansicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mettman1 (4. Mai 2010)

also bei mmo-champ sind sie mittlerweile soweit das wasser bei dem screen als beweis für die echtheit des bildes zu nehmen.
vllt können wir hier auch langsam damit anfangen


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> Mensch, ich glaubt mir ja eh nie was. Das kommt davon wenn nur gemeine Leute sich hier im Forum umhertreiben.
> Das ist das Deathwing Model, ihr werdet schon sehen.



Erstens Mal, ich glaube selbst dass, das Deathwing Modell echt ist.

Grund 1: Wenn man ganz Rechts auf die Mauern von SW sieht merkt man das, die in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurden.

Grund 2: Es ist fast nicht möglich das man in so kurzer Zeit wo bekannt ist das die "F&F Alpha" so ein Bild fälschen, kann
 	bzw. ein komplett neues Modell kreirrt.

Grund 3: Der wichtigste Grund ist die neue angekündigte Wassertextur die man sehen kann, natürlich sieht man sie aus
 	diesem Blickwinkel nicht besonder gut, aber sie sieht denn offizielen Bildern von Blizzard sehr sehr ähnlich.

Zudem wurde das Bild von Boubille von MMO Champion selbst nochmal gepostet nachdem er es gelöscht hatte.

mfg Feltor


----------



## FallenAngel88 (4. Mai 2010)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> Mensch, ich glaubt mir ja eh nie was. Das kommt davon wenn nur gemeine Leute sich hier im Forum umhertreiben.
> Das ist das Deathwing Model, ihr werdet schon sehen.



wer einmal lügt dem glaubt man nicht. würdest du dich hier nicht immer auffürhen wie der letzte idiot würden wir dir auch mehr glauben und dich besser behandeln


----------



## mettman1 (4. Mai 2010)

leute battle.net ist grad down wegen wartungsarbeiten...ob das was heißt?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*diskussion anstachel*


----------



## RedDevil96 (4. Mai 2010)

mettman1 schrieb:


> leute battle.net ist grad down wegen wartungsarbeiten...ob das was heißt??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also ich komm ohne probs drauf :/


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

mettman1 schrieb:


> leute battle.net ist grad down wegen wartungsarbeiten...ob das was heißt??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. 
Bei mir läuft Battle.net tadellos, das amerikanische sowie das europäische.

Aber gut aufgepasst falls es wirklich kurze Zeit nich gegangen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedDevil96 (4. Mai 2010)

Feltor schrieb:


> Erstens Mal, ich glaube selbst dass, das Deathwing Modell echt ist.
> 
> *Grund 1: Wenn man ganz Rechts auf die Mauern von SW sieht merkt man das, die in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurden.*
> 
> ...



stimmt ... ist mir noch gar net aufgefallen o.O


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (4. Mai 2010)

mettman1 schrieb:


> leute battle.net ist grad down wegen wartungsarbeiten...ob das was heißt??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bei mir nich


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

Außerdem wird ja im Moment heiß auf MMO Champion diskutiert ob Boubille jetzt eigentlich einen Key bekommen hat und 
nicht er heimlich hinter diesen Bildern steckt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich Dragon (4. Mai 2010)

Er hat ja seinen IRC Channel geschlossen. Ka warum.


----------



## RedDevil96 (4. Mai 2010)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> herrgott ich sagte doch, es war die ERSTEN tage dort. es ist mittlerweile weg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



asso ... xD 

deswegen ist auch mittlerweile bekannt das es auf ein sandbox server geschossen wurde das pic ... und nicht auf den Alpha server ... xD

boah junge ... du bist echt albern ...


----------



## Eox (4. Mai 2010)

Wo steht denn da das die Alpha Beta erst gestartet ist?
Vielleicht läuft die schon viel länger?

Achja... Selbst wenn geschrieben wurde das sie begonnen hat, gibt das keinen ganauen Zeitpunkt an.
Hätte auch vor einem Monat sein können oder nocht länger.


----------



## Lich Dragon (4. Mai 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Wo steht denn da das die Alpha Beta erst gestartet ist?
> Vielleicht läuft die schon viel länger?



War ein Bluepost im offizielen Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mettman1 (4. Mai 2010)

RedDevil96 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.mmo-champion.com/news-2/cataclysm-friends-family-alpha/930/

hier sind noch mehr leute die du überzeugen kannst dass das bild gefaked ist


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

RedDevil96 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es wurde zwar angedeutet das es vll so gemacht wurde aber zu 100% kann zurzeit keiner von uns sagen ob es jetzt echt ist oder nicht.


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

mettman1 schrieb:


> http://www.mmo-champ...mily-alpha/930/
> 
> hier sind noch mehr leute die du überzeugen kannst dass das bild gefaked ist



Da gibt es noch viele weitere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lese und schreibe in Insgesamt 7 Foren gleichzeitig (deutsche, europäische, englische, und auch in einem spanischen) 
und einerseits schreiben die Leute alle das Gleich aber auch dann wieder nicht.
Da jeder seine eigenen (Verschwörungs)theorien hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calada (4. Mai 2010)

also ich glaube kaum das über Deathwing irgendwann nen kleiner blauer Name stehen wird. Von daher ....


----------



## Lich Dragon (4. Mai 2010)

Calada schrieb:


> also ich glaube kaum das über Deathwing irgendwann nen kleiner blauer Name stehen wird. Von daher ....



Liegt wohl daran das es auf nem Sandbox Server ist und der GM sich in Deathwing verwandelt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedDevil96 (4. Mai 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Wo steht denn da das die Alpha Beta erst gestartet ist?
> Vielleicht läuft die schon viel länger?
> 
> Achja... Selbst wenn geschrieben wurde das sie begonnen hat, gibt das keinen ganauen Zeitpunkt an.
> Hätte auch vor einem Monat sein können oder nocht länger.



Bluepost von gestern :


*85. Re: Cataclysm Alpha has begun!* 05/03/2010 05:53:26 PM PDT

Q u o t e:
Can you at least confirm or deny that it started earlier than today?



Antwort :

It began today. 





Also schon sowas wie ne zeitangabe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch nicht etwa so besessen oder?



Besessen? Wer ist hier besessen?


*giveBetaKey*

Ne Spaß! Besessen net aber sind gespannt wann die Bate los geht und was es alles so geben wird =D


----------



## Error2000 (4. Mai 2010)

Feltor schrieb:


> Da gibt es noch viele weitere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



6 Foren, 2 IRC-Chats und 1 Wiki sinds bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

Calada schrieb:


> also ich glaube kaum das über Deathwing irgendwann nen kleiner blauer Name stehen wird. Von daher ....



Das habe ich zwar vorhin auch schon mal angedeutet.

Aber.. dafür kann es eigentlich nur eine Erklärung geben:

Die plausibelste Erklärung wäre, das das der Name von dem Spieler ist der das Bild gemacht hat, denn irgendwo muss der ja auch gesatnden sein als er es gemacht hat.

mfg Feltor


----------



## RedDevil96 (4. Mai 2010)

mettman1 schrieb:


> http://www.mmo-champ...mily-alpha/930/
> 
> hier sind noch mehr leute die du überzeugen kannst dass das bild gefaked ist



woat ?

lesen 

v 

Denken 

v 

Posten




*kühlschrankknutscher  versucht hier nur uns ernsthaft zu erzählen das er n alpha key hat ^^ es geht doch bei mein kommis gar nicht mehr um die echtheit o.O
*


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> bist du verrückt? das ist rufmord! ich habe einen alphakey!



Beweis es! Egal wie aber beweis es!


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> bist du verrückt? das ist rufmord! ich habe einen alphakey!



Auch wenn das jetzt nicht angebracht war von ihm, aber was willst du dir erwarten.
Wir Menschen glauben zumeist nur das was wir sehen, da kann man nichts dagegen machen.

Wie gesagt wenn du wirklich in der Alpha bist, kannst du mit einem neu erstelltem User ein Photo von irgendwas aus Cata reinstellen
das vor Cata noch nicht so war.


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

Feltor schrieb:


> Auch wenn das jetzt nicht angebracht war von ihm, aber was willst du dir erwarten.
> Wir Menschen glauben zumeist nur das was wir sehen, da kann man nichts dagegen machen.
> 
> Wie gesagt wenn du wirklich in der Alpha bist, kannst du mit einem neu erstelltem User ein Photo von irgendwas aus Cata reinstellen
> das vor Cata noch nicht so war.



Aber bitte ohne irgendwas model edittet zu haben


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Aber bitte ohne irgendwas model edittet zu haben



Das war ja eine (nichterwähnte) Bedingung..
Und auf die schnelle ein Bild zu fälschen, brauchen auch schon Profis eine Weile bis es echt aussieht.


----------



## RedDevil96 (4. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Aber bitte ohne irgendwas model edittet zu haben



würde ja schon reichen wenn er vom log in n screen macht und da als benutzer name buffed reinschreibt oder so ^^ bin mal auf die versionsnummer gespannt ^^


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

RedDevil96 schrieb:


> würde ja schon reichen wenn er vom log in n screen macht und da als benutzer name buffed reinschreibt oder so ^^ bin mal auf die versionsnummer gespannt ^^



Gestern ist nen screen aufgetaucht, wo jemand angeblich die alpha patched auf version 4.0.1 xD


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> ok sehr sehr witzig freunde. nochmal zum mitschreiben: man. darf. keine. bilder. von. der. alpha. veröffentlichen.
> KLAR?



Dann veröffentliche es nicht sondern schick mir nen link per buffed mail! (vorausgesetzt, dass man dies tuen darf)!


----------



## RedDevil96 (4. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Gestern ist nen screen aufgetaucht, wo jemand angeblich die alpha patched auf version 4.0.1 xD



deswegen frag ich ja nur nach dem log in screen ^^


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

Dann poste einfach wie schon gesagt nen login screen!


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> ok sehr sehr witzig freunde. nochmal zum mitschreiben: man. darf. keine. bilder. von. der. alpha. veröffentlichen.
> KLAR?



Dann darfste dich aber nicht beschweren wenn dir keiner glauben wird.

"Ich hab auch vor 10 min nen alpha key bekommen, weil ich nen Typen aus dem Supportteam kenne.
Mache grade Char Kopie."

Und jetzt sag mir ob du mir das abkaufen würdest.

Aber naja du könntest uns aber dann schon fragen beantworten, die wir stellen.

Blizzard kann sicherlich nicht nachweisen welcher Alpha Tester du bist.
(Außer du kommst mit der Ausrede:"Ich bin der einzige hier weit und breit!")


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benniboy (4. Mai 2010)

Wir ihr euch alle von ihm verarschen lasst unglaublich....
Ich sag es gerne nochmal. Nehmt den Typen nicht ernst, der will einfach nur Aufmerksamkeit. 99% Seiner Beiträge sind pure Bullshit.


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> ja auf, dann fragt, fragt wie es ist! ich kann euch nur schreiben, aber keine bilder etc. geben



Mit einem login sreen, postest du keine Alpha Bilder aus der INGAME version!


----------



## Dini (4. Mai 2010)

Hat er, hat er nicht... 
Wie auch immer, kommt mal aufs Thema zurück. Zu viel OT hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> du kennst mich garnicht
> 
> 
> 
> manche wollen es nicht verstehen oder?



Naja sei deiner Meinung!!!!! dann SCHREIB aus der Alpha was, wie, wo ist!


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Hat er, hat er nicht...
> Wie auch immer, kommt mal aufs Thema zurück. Zu viel OT hier
> 
> 
> ...



Sry Dini! 
Mal was anderes, was denkst du, wann die Beta kommen wird?


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> das heißt nicht umsonst *Friends&Family Alpha.* es ist nur für friends and family...
> herrgott.



Es heißt "Friends&Family Alpha" weil die es testen sollen.
Nicht weil sie allmächtig sind und keiner von ihrer Macht was abhaben darf.

Natürlich weißt du auch, dass in der Erklärung die man unterschreiben muss drinensteht das man auch nicht bekanntgeben darf
das man an der Beta teilnimmt.


----------



## RedDevil96 (4. Mai 2010)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> ja auf, dann fragt, fragt wie es ist! ich kann euch nur schreiben, aber keine bilder etc. geben



lol ... ach das darfste oder wie xDD

gehört zu einer verschwiegenheitsvereinbarung nicht auch das das du keinerlei infos rausgeben darfst ??? merkwürdig ^^


----------



## Dini (4. Mai 2010)

Naja wo die Alpha nun anscheindend gestartet ist, rechne ich zum Spätsommer/Herbst mit der Beta und Ende des Jahres mit dem Release. 

Wobei, eigentlich ists mir egal wann, wie, wo.
Ich hätte aber gern nen Key wenn es soweit ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

Gut wenn du uns Fragen beantworten darfst: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möchte ich wissen wer jetzt in OG aufn Thron von Thrall sitzt.

Und ich würde gerne wissen wie Undercity so aussieht...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Naja wo die Alpha nun anscheindend gestartet ist, rechne ich zum Spätsommer/Herbst mit der Beta und Ende des Jahres mit dem Release.
> 
> Wobei, eigentlich ists mir egal wann, wie, wo.
> Ich hätte aber gern nen Key wenn es soweit ist.
> ...



Denn hätten wir sicherlich alle gerne Dini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich halt uns allen mal die Daumen ganz dolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Naja wo die Alpha nun anscheindend gestartet ist, rechne ich zum Spätsommer/Herbst mit der Beta und Ende des Jahres mit dem Release.
> 
> Wobei, eigentlich ists mir egal wann, wie, wo.
> Ich hätte aber gern nen Key wenn es soweit ist.
> ...



Glaube, da biste net die einzige die nen Beta Key haben möchte! Naja bin mal gespannt! Ich rechne Ende Mai Anfang Juni mit der Beta! (Wenn noch eine Open Beta eingeplant sein sollte von Seiten Blizzard)


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> denkst du ich hab so wenig zu tun das ich mir jetzt neue charaktere erstelle und dahin latsche?



Jetzt wirds aber langsam lächerlich...

Was kannste denn sonst derweil sagen waste gesehen hast??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images/news/2010/april/teasezz.jpg


Fake oder kein Fake, das ist hier die Frage!^^


----------



## RedDevil96 (4. Mai 2010)

Feltor schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds aber langsam lächerlich...
> 
> Was kannste denn sonst derweil sagen waste gesehen hast??
> 
> ...



vorrallem ... charcopy ---> fliegen in azeroth machts möglich .... naja egal ...


----------



## FallenAngel88 (4. Mai 2010)

Feltor schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds aber langsam lächerlich...
> 
> Was kannste denn sonst derweil sagen waste gesehen hast??
> 
> ...



nix weil er ein dummschwätzer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

RedDevil96 schrieb:


> vorrallem ... charcopy ---> fliegen in azeroth machts möglich .... naja egal ...



Das kann ich nur halbherzig bejaen:

Es wurde zwar gesagt das man direkt mit 80 fliegen darf, aber die Bedingungen dazu.. Questreihe, 1k g oder so das is noch offen


----------



## ink0gnito (4. Mai 2010)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> denkst du ich hab so wenig zu tun das ich mir jetzt neue charaktere erstelle und dahin latsche?






Nee, aber ewig hier im Forum rumhängen, und immer das selbe schreiben "ich darf nicht wääh" DAS heisst nicht das du nix besseres zutun hast...ne ne =D


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Mai 2010)

Womit wollen sie uns jetzt noch hinhalten, wenn jetzt erst F&F Alpha gestartet ist?


----------



## RedDevil96 (4. Mai 2010)

Feltor schrieb:


> Das kann ich nur halbherzig bejaen:
> 
> Es wurde zwar gesagt das man direkt mit 80 fliegen darf, aber die Bedingungen dazu.. Questreihe, 1k g oder so das is noch offen



naja , versetz dich mal in die lage eines Alpha Tester ... Du würdest schleunigst die Questreihe machen um fliegen zu können um die gegend betrachten zu können , anstatt im buffed forum rumzuhängen ^^


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Womit wollen sie uns jetzt noch hinhalten, wenn jetzt erst F&F Alpha gestartet ist?



Rubinsanktum, Rückeroberung von den Echo Insen/Gnomeregan, Cata Event...

Gibt sicherlich noch einiges was sie dazwischen schieben könnten.


----------



## Dini (4. Mai 2010)

Ich drück natürlich auch jedem die Daumen für einen Beta-Key!

Letzter Aufruf:
Schluss nu mit dem Zeug um Kühlschrankknutscher. 
Sollte er nen Alphazugang haben, dann darf er nichts posten, hat er keinen kann er es nicht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonst fange ich hier gleich an zu löschen und so  :>


----------



## wildrazor09 (4. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> http://static.mmo-ch...ril/teasezz.jpg
> 
> 
> Fake oder kein Fake, das ist hier die Frage!^^




Woher kommen diese Bilder?? ich bin auf MMO_champion und da steht nix neues


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

RedDevil96 schrieb:


> naja , versetz dich mal in die lage eines Alpha Tester ... Du würdest schleunigst die Questreihe machen um fliegen zu können um die gegen betrachten zu können , anstatt im buffed forum rumzuhängen ^^



Yes He Can!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Ich drück natürlich auch jedem die Daumen für einen Beta-Key!
> 
> Letzter Aufruf:
> Schluss nu mit dem Zeug um Kühlschrankknutscher.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Woher kommen diese Bilder?? ich bin auf MMO_champion und da steht nix neues



Ist im IRC Chat aufgetaucht! Hier der link dazu http://webchat.quake...ls=mmo-champion
mal tauchen dort cata links auf und mal sinnloser Müll =D


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Mai 2010)

Feltor schrieb:


> Rubinsanktum, Rückeroberung von den Echo Insen/Gnomeregan, Cata Event...
> 
> Gibt sicherlich noch einiges was sie dazwischen schieben könnten.



Rubinsanktum ist noch nicht mal ein Content Raid, d.h. einmal durch und dann nie wieder

Die Rückerborerung: Hält nur ein Monat, aber auch nur so lange wenn sie es Stufenweise machen.

Das Cata Event: ISt die Rückeroberung und ich denke die Welt wird erst verändert wenn Cata draußen ist, weil man ja dann schon am Anfang von Cata, also gleich mit Level 80 in der alten Welt fliegen kann, dann könnte man schon über das Worgen Gebiet fliegen!


----------



## wildrazor09 (4. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Ist im IRC Chat aufgetaucht! Hier der link dazu http://webchat.quake...ls=mmo-champion
> mal tauchen dort cata links auf und mal sinnloser Müll =D



das mit dem Müll merkt man >.> *edit by ahra*


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Rubinsanktum ist noch nicht mal ein Content Raid, d.h. einmal durch und dann nie wieder
> 
> Die Rückerborerung: Hält nur ein Monat, aber auch nur so lange wenn sie es Stufenweise machen.
> 
> Das Cata Event: ISt die Rückeroberung und ich denke die Welt wird erst verändert wenn Cata draußen ist, weil man ja dann schon am Anfang von Cata, also gleich mit Level 80 in der alten Welt fliegen kann, dann könnte man schon über das Worgen Gebiet fliegen!



Auch wenn jetzt erst die Alpha beginnt, vll beginnt die Beta Anfang-Mitte Juni und endet dann Ende August-Mitte September dann is es vermutlich bereits da.

Und nur wenige haben denn vorhanden Content durch bzw. Ulduar, denn es gibt genug Leute die schaffen das nicht ma
mit ICC 10-25 Gear.


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Mai 2010)

Feltor schrieb:


> Auch wenn jetzt erst die Alpha beginnt, vll beginnt die Beta Anfang-Mitte Juni und endet dann Ende August-Mitte September dann is es vermutlich bereits da.
> 
> Und nur wenige haben denn vorhanden Content durch bzw. Ulduar, denn es gibt genug Leute die schaffen das nicht ma
> mit ICC 10-25 Gear.



Naja keiner macht mehr Ulduar, dann kann man es auch nicht mehr als Content bezeichnen. Damit kann man doch keinen mehr hinhalten xD


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

Mal was anderes um hier mal nen bissle Spaß reinzubringen^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPyo_MxRfeo


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Mal was anderes um hier mal nen bissle Spaß reinzubringen^^
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ZPyo_MxRfeo



Ja das hat die Stimmung wieder lockerer gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich musste einfach lachen als am Schluss der Seemöwe nochmal reinkommt und die Schüssel mitnimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

Feltor schrieb:


> Ja das hat die Stimmung wieder lockerer gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jaaaa! Ich dachte zuerst die katze jumpt runter und klatsch die Möwe onehitdown! xD aber nein! Die Möwe kommt zurück und klaut der Mietze die Schüssel xD


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

Irgendwie stockt der Fluss an Neuigkeiten in der letzten Halben Stunde irgendwie..

Auf MMO Champion und in den US Foren is auch nix mehr los.. zumindest nichts neues.


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

Ja immo.. wird auf die sandbox gewartet! Hoffe persönlich, dass die bald veröffentlich wird =D Gibt zwar kein Wasser und keine Gegner aber das ist eigentlich egal!^^


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

Naja viel bleibt nicht.. außer natürlich die neuen gebiete stargebiete der goblins und worgen umbau der städte.. 

Aber wenn ich mir Vashir ansehen will ohne Wasser.. dann ist das schon ein bissele doof..


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

http://greyshades.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/elune.jpg 


grade aufgetaucht!


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> http://greyshades.fi...10/05/elune.jpg
> 
> 
> grade aufgetaucht!



Wie schon in dem anderen Beitrag geschrieben:

Ähmm.. Seit wann ist den Elune ein Naaru(Lichtwesen)

Normalerweise als Mondgöttin angebetet??


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> http://greyshades.fi...10/05/elune.jpg
> 
> 
> grade aufgetaucht!



Nunja das ist ein Fake, Elune ist kein Wesen was sich einfach auf Azeroth rumtreibt und dieses Model ist auch ein bisschen komisch! Elune = Naaru ein bisschen weit hergeholt oder?


----------



## Silitria (4. Mai 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Nunja das ist ein Fake, Elune ist kein Wesen was sich einfach auf Azeroth rumtreibt und dieses Model ist auch ein bisschen komisch! Elune = Naaru ein bisschen weit hergeholt oder?



Ich weiß es ja net! Deswegen habe ich es auch hier gepostet um mehr zu erfahren!


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Ich weiß es ja net! Deswegen habe ich es auch hier gepostet um mehr zu erfahren!



Wollte dich nicht angreifen. War nur eine Erklärung


----------



## Dini (4. Mai 2010)

Feltor,  Wowler, genau das dachte ich auch. 
Finde das etwas unwahrscheinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Feltor, Wowler, genau das dachte ich auch.
> Finde das etwas unwahrscheinlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn Elune als lebendiges Wesen ins SPiel kommen sollte dann stell ich sie mir so vor, wie "Shiva" eine der Bestias aus 
Final Fantasy 10.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Nur halt nich so mit einem Icy Touch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Mai 2010)

Feltor schrieb:


> Wenn Elune als lebendiges Wesen ins SPiel kommen sollte dann stell ich sie mir so vor, wie "Shiva" eine der Bestias aus
> Final Fantasy 10.
> 
> 
> ...



Naja hat schon etwas nachtelfisches, so wie Sylvannas als Nachtelf! Hatten wir das das nicht schon mit Sylvannas als Nachtelfin ? xD


----------



## ink0gnito (4. Mai 2010)

Feltor schrieb:


> Wenn Elune als lebendiges Wesen ins SPiel kommen sollte dann stell ich sie mir so vor, wie "Shiva" eine der Bestias aus
> Final Fantasy 10.
> 
> 
> ...



Und FF7, 8.Ob sie noch woanders vorkam, ka grad o:


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Naja hat schon etwas nachtelfisches, so wie Sylvannas als Nachtelf! Hatten wir das das nicht schon mit Sylvannas als Nachtelfin ? xD



Ne ich weiß nich was du meinst...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

Etwas was mir gerae wieder eingefallen ist ist die Archäologie.

Das würde mich jetzt brennend interessieren wie das jetzt genau funktionieren wird..

Hier eine kleine Einführung die ich gefunden hab (leider nur auf Englisch)

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=19377467311&sid=1

ab 4.0


----------



## garuda1987 (4. Mai 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Nunja das ist ein Fake, Elune ist kein Wesen was sich einfach auf Azeroth rumtreibt und dieses Model ist auch ein bisschen komisch! Elune = Naaru ein bisschen weit hergeholt oder?




Klar ist elune kein naaru, aber ihr solltet auch dran denken, das in der alpha aber auch in einer beta nach und nach die Modelle geändert wurden so wie es mit z.b sylvanas auch war. So kann es sein, das es mit denn nächsten patch oder ein späteren patch geändert wird.


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Mai 2010)

Feltor schrieb:


> Etwas was mir gerae wieder eingefallen ist ist die Archäologie.
> 
> Das würde mich jetzt brennend interessieren wie das jetzt genau funktionieren wird..
> 
> ...



Interessant der Typ ist wohl in der Alpha! Noch eine Frage, wieso haben eig ein paar im offizielen Forum einen Avatar wie nen Cm und schreiben in Grün?


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Interessant der Typ ist wohl in der Alpha! Noch eine Frage, wieso haben eig ein paar im offizielen Forum einen Avatar wie nen Cm und schreiben in Grün?



Wie kommst du drauf das der in der Alpha ist?(Kann ja möglich sein)

Das zweite kann ich dir auch nicht beantworten hat mich auch gewundert..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Mai 2010)

Feltor schrieb:


> Wie kommst du drauf das der in der Alpha ist?(Kann ja möglich sein)
> 
> Das zweite kann ich dir auch nicht beantworten hat mich auch gewundert..
> 
> ...



Ich denke er gehört zur F&F, denn das könnte den Avatar begründen.


----------



## ink0gnito (4. Mai 2010)

Nein nein.
Die in Grün sind normale Spieler, die sich aber im Forum als hilfreich und nützlich erwiesen haben, über Jahre hinweg Spieler helfen und und.
Dann "befördert" Blizz eben diese Spieler.Ich habe die Offiziele bezeichnung vergessen :x


Edit.: *MVP* (Most Valuable Poster, wertvollster Forenbenutzer)

Das sind sie.

Offizieler Text dazu.:

Um an Blizzard Entertainments MVP-Programm teilzunehmen, müsst ihr einen positiven Eindruck im Forum hinterlassen und einen guten Einfluss auf die Forencommunity ausüben, indem ihr anderen helft und regelmäßig aktiv seid. Wenn ihr diese Voraussetzungen erfüllt und das Community Team diese positiven Aktionen regelmäßig wahrnimmt, wird es euch bitten, an diesem Programm teilzunehmen. Nur sehr wenige Forenbenutzer werden gebeten, diese ehrenhafte Position zu erfüllen, die auch jederzeit durch Blizzard wieder zurückgezogen werden kann. Bitte fragt nicht nach dem Titel des MVP, dieser wird niemals auf Anfrage vergeben.


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich denke er gehört zur F&F, denn das könnte den Avatar begründen.



Könnte eine Erklärung sein..

Aber ich bezweifle daran dass Blizzard so zeigt wer in der Alpha ist..
Denn man findet immer Wege um dann die Person hinter diesem Char herauszufinden.. Und das wäre wohl
nicht im Interesse von Blizzard und deren "F&F".


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Mai 2010)

Feltor schrieb:


> Könnte eine Erklärung sein..
> 
> Aber ich bezweifle daran dass Blizzard so zeigt wer in der Alpha ist..
> Denn man findet immer Wege um dann die Person hinter diesem Char herauszufinden.. Und das wäre wohl
> nicht im Interesse von Blizzard und deren "F&F".



Wir haben ja jetzt schon eine Erklärung bekommen!

Danke sehr 
*ink0gnito*
!

Aber es wird echt langsam ruhig, in den anderen Foren.


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe jetzt ernsthaft es ist nicht die Alpha sondern die Beta und sie haben sie nur so genannt, wegen Phishing Mails!


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jetzt ernsthaft es ist nicht die Alpha sondern die Beta und sie haben sie nur so genannt, wegen Phishing Mails!



Ja das hoffe ich auch.. 

Aber wenn es die Beta wäre dann dürften die Tester ja offen darüber berichten..
Außer sie dürfen es erst ab Do. wo dann vll. bekannt gegeben wird das es doch die Beta ist.


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

Das passt ja mal gut zu dieser langen Durststrecke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Re: Cataclysm Friends & Family Alpha  « *Reply #1082 on:* May 04, 2010, 03:59:24 pm »  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (4. Mai 2010)

Haha was für ein geiles Bild^^

@Wowler Kein ding =D


----------



## Vranthor (4. Mai 2010)

http://img14.imagesh...22709174645.jpg


----------



## Feltor (4. Mai 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> http://img14.imagesh...22709174645.jpg



Könnte echt sein..

Nur bin ich mir im Moment nicht sicher wo das sein könnte.. vll WInterquell aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher..


----------



## Vranthor (4. Mai 2010)

Feltor schrieb:


> Könnte echt sein..
> 
> Nur bin ich mir im Moment nicht sicher wo das sein könnte.. vll WInterquell aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher..



Das ist im Steinkrallengebirge (glaube ich) xD. Was heute noch Allianz territorium ist


----------



## Tharabad (4. Mai 2010)

Das Bild ist ja mal ein totaler Fake...

Jetzt wo es so 'n Wirbel um die "Beta" gibt und jeder geil auf Bilder ist, wird verzweifelt nach jeden Strohhalm gegriffen.


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Mai 2010)

Geiles Pic, es sieht für mich eig. mehr nach Beta aus, die ganzen Screens tauchten bis her bei keiner Alpha auf und seit wann sagt Blizzard wann die Alpha los geht???

mfg
wowler12345

P.S.: Höre gerade Timbaland zum abspannen! xD


----------



## garuda1987 (4. Mai 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Das ist im Steinkrallengebirge (glaube ich) xD. Was heute noch Allianz territorium ist




Sieht für mich nach Seehain aus, und das ist in Rotkammgebirge. Aber wenn das echt ist,was ich hoffe und da wirklich Schnee liegt, sage ich nur: oh je ne Klima Katastrophe xD


----------



## Vranthor (4. Mai 2010)

garuda1987 schrieb:


> Sieht für mich nach Seehain aus, und das ist in Rotkammgebirge. Aber wenn das echt ist,was ich hoffe und da wirklich Schnee liegt, sage ich nur: oh je ne Klima Katastrophe xD



Achja, stimmt. Tut mir leid. Es war das Rotkammgebirge. (: Danke dir


----------



## Vranthor (4. Mai 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> P.S.: Höre gerade Timbaland zum abspannen! xD



if we ever meet again -sing- XD


----------



## Makiura (4. Mai 2010)

Da hast du aber recht Wowler! 

Meines Wissens hat Blizzard noch nie Angekündigt das die Alpha beginnt!


----------



## garuda1987 (4. Mai 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Achja, stimmt. Tut mir leid. Es war das Rotkammgebirge. (: Danke dir



np


----------



## Scharyth (4. Mai 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> http://img14.imagesh...22709174645.jpg



Is Rotkammgebirge.. un glaube eindeutiger Fake. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpKTE4Mxu2g
...


----------



## Vranthor (4. Mai 2010)

Scharyth schrieb:


> Is Rotkammgebirge.. un glaube eindeutiger Fake.
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=mpKTE4Mxu2g
> ...



Denke eher dein Video ist Fake. Sieht ein wenig "unveraendert" aus. Nur ein bissl gruen da und hier.


----------



## Nachto (4. Mai 2010)

Makiura schrieb:


> Da hast du aber recht Wowler!
> 
> Meines Wissens hat Blizzard noch nie Angekündigt das die Alpha beginnt!



Muss ich dich leider Enttäuschen, von einem Blizzard-GM wurde es im US-Forum bestätigt ;(
http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=24690639017&pageNo=2&sid=1#24

Aber ich hoffe dennoch, es ist die BETA, und sie täuschen es nur vor wegen Scammails.


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Mai 2010)

Nachto schrieb:


> Muss ich dich leider Enttäuschen, von einem Blizzard-GM wurde es im US-Forum bestätigt ;(
> http://forums.worldo...geNo=2&sid=1#24
> 
> Aber ich hoffe dennoch, es ist die BETA, und sie täuschen es nur vor wegen Scammails.



Ja deswegen ja, wurde denn schon man davor die Alpha von Bc angekündigt? Meines wissen nicht, also wieso jetzt? Wenn eine Alpha sowieso *geheim* ist!


----------



## Scharyth (4. Mai 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Denke eher dein Video ist Fake. Sieht ein wenig "unveraendert" aus. Nur ein bissl gruen da und hier.



Zur Info: Das ist kein Video von Cataclysm. Im Videoname steht sogar noch  [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Patch 3.3.0*[/font]


----------



## Vranthor (4. Mai 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ja deswegen ja, wurde denn schon man davor die Alpha von Bc angekündigt? Meines wissen nicht, also wieso jetzt? Wenn eine Alpha sowieso *geheim* ist!




Blizzard will uns einfach nur auf den Strick nehmen. Wir fiebern so derbe mit, das wir es kaum aushalten koennen. (:


----------



## Makiura (4. Mai 2010)

Ich wusste schon das diesmal ein Gm das angekündigt hat 

Aber das haben sie vorher noch nie gemacht also warum haben sie diesmal damit angefangen
Ich persönlich glaube auch es ist die BETA^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Mai 2010)

Makiura schrieb:


> Ich wusste schon das diesmal ein Gm das angekündigt hat
> 
> Aber das haben sie vorher noch nie gemacht also warum haben sie diesmal damit angefangen
> Ich persönlich glaube auch es ist die BETA^^



Wenn es so ist werden wir beide über alle lachen, die das Gegenteil behauptet haben! xD

Denn sowas ist echt ungewöhnlich


----------



## RasDvaTri (4. Mai 2010)

lol! Einheiraten.. guck dir die doch mal an^^


----------



## bruderelfe (4. Mai 2010)

Tharabad schrieb:


> @ Feltor & Scharyth - FALSCH !
> 
> Zarhym hat eindeutig auf die Frage, ob die F&F schön länger läuft, geantwortet, dass gestern eben diese F&F Beta begonnen hat und nirgendwann anders.
> 
> ...



Wenn man sichobend das bild ansieht was error glaube seite 1 gepsotet hat was auch von mmo champion sein soll sieht man das der cleint von ende april ist glaube 24.04 stand da und dazu darunter beginn F&F
Wenn sie wirklich länger läuft dann höchstens seit ebend ende april!
Desweiteren erinnere ich mich dunkel dran als ich damals mit wow anfing das war vor 2 jahen im juni fing grade die beta an zu lichking! ich gehe mal davon aus wenn wieder im nov die neue erweiterung kommt das wir frühstens im juni mit der beta rechnen dürfen!


----------



## lord just (4. Mai 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich hasse Boub dafür, dass er diese Sachen immer vertauscht oder ist bei den Amis Alpha= Beta? xD






was gestartet ist ist die family and friends alpha. alle mitarbeiter bei blizzard können da dran teilnehmen und freunde und familie dazu einladen. wenn man also niemanden bei blizzard kennt, dann wird man da auch nicht mitmachen können. der von mmo-champion hat aber z.b. connections und war bereits bei der bc und wotlk ff alpha dabei und hat sich auch schön ans nda gehalten.


die richtige closed beta wo dann auch andere leute bei mitmachen können indem sie von blizzard dazu auserwählt werden, wird dann wohl in 2 oder 3 monaten anfangen.


----------



## bruderelfe (4. Mai 2010)

Black schrieb:


> 1. eine Open Beta gab es nie und wird es nie geben! Es waren immer Closed Betas, die man nur mit einer Seriennummer betreten konnte, die man per E-Mail Einladung erhalten hat.
> 2. Genauso wie hier immer Closed mit Open Beta verwechselt wird, scheinen auch Alpha und Beta verwechselt zu werden. Die Alpha lief schon vorher, nun läuft die F&F BETA. Ja, es steht überall nur BETA, das ist was ganz anderes als Alpha. Lernt das doch endlich.Selbst buffed berichtet über die F&F Alpha, obwohls eine Beta sein soll, und vor Beta kommt immer Alpha.




Was für deine infos zutrift ist sind bilder die angeblich aus der alpha stammen sollen inc dem horde video, die bilder die heute kammen wo og sind geben dem video recht, Wenn dem allso so ist hast du mit deiner aussage recht!
Anderseits heißt es nicht immer das diese öminöse f&F die alpha ist?!


----------



## Eyatrian (4. Mai 2010)

Nachto schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die Family and Friends ALPHA ist gestartet, die Cataclysm-Grafiken sind nun auch im EU-Battle.net einsehbar.
> Leider sind nur Familienangehörige der GM's und Freunde für die Testphase zugelassen :x
> ...



wow das kann man natürlich nicht auf der buffed startseite lesen -.-


----------



## Vranthor (4. Mai 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> wow das kann man natürlich nicht auf der buffed startseite lesen -.-



Das stand vorhin nicht dort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachto (4. Mai 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> wow das kann man natürlich nicht auf der buffed startseite lesen -.-



Wenn du Uhrzeiten lesen würdest, wüsstest du, dass ich den Thread ca. 1 1/2 Stunden vorher eröffnet hatte, bevor die News erschien auf buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (4. Mai 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Hmm... der Typ, der den angeblichen Key verkauft, labert mir 'n Mist zusammen, das ist echt geil. xD Und er hat mir was geschickt. Kommt sofort.
> 
> <entfernt>
> 
> sry, das ihr das downloade muesst.. screen geht nicht



Naja cha´te grade auch mit ihm naja warte noch auf das bild aber gebe mal die adresse ein von deinem bild dann kannste echt nen beta key einlösen für was steht da leider net bei!


----------



## Vranthor (4. Mai 2010)

Makiura schrieb:


> Hast du ihn angeschrieben XD?
> 
> Weil die Karte sieht sowas von Lächerlich aus^^



Tuerlich. Hab ihn geaddet und gefragt. (:


----------



## Makiura (4. Mai 2010)

Also was der da Schreibt is mal wirklich lächerlich

Ich hab wirklich gelacht als er geschrieben hat bei der Blizzcon davor und davorXD


----------



## Vranthor (4. Mai 2010)

Makiura schrieb:


> Also was der da Schreibt is mal wirklich lächerlich
> 
> Ich hab wirklich gelacht als er geschrieben hat bei der Blizzcon davor und davorXD



xDDD. Ich konnte auch nicht mehr vor lachen. (: 

Da auf der Blizzcon 2009 erstmals Cataclysm veroeffentlicht wurde.


----------



## garuda1987 (4. Mai 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> xDDD. Ich konnte auch nicht mehr vor lachen. (:
> 
> Da auf der Blizzcon 2009 erstmals Cataclysm veroeffentlicht wurde.




Manche meinen ja, Wenn in WoW das thema beta wieder da ist, und alle ausflippen, dann findet man dumme, aber dann sollte man es auch richtig machen, und nicht aus der blizzcon xD einfach epic


----------



## bruderelfe (4. Mai 2010)

ja ne is klar!!

xxx. achja und vorwegden key nicht vor dem 16.5 eingebenweildie sc2 beta noch läuftund nicht das der beta key dann für die sc2 genommen wird


----------



## Makiura (4. Mai 2010)

Das Komische ist aber echt das das die offizelle Website ist und man da einen Beta key eingeben kann^^


----------



## Vranthor (4. Mai 2010)

Makiura schrieb:


> Das Komische ist aber echt das das die offizelle Website ist und man da einen Beta key eingeben kann^^



Die seite gab es schon laenger wenn ich mich nicht irre. Muss nicht heißen das es speziell fuer Cataclysm eingerichtet wurde.


----------



## bruderelfe (4. Mai 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Die seite gab es schon laenger wenn ich mich nicht irre. Muss nicht heißen das es speziell fuer Cataclysm eingerichtet wurde.


Richtig und auf den keys von ihms teht ja 1997 siehe ganz unten!
Was mich wundert das man sie net vor dem 16.05 eingeben sollen wegen der starcraft beta kann mir net vorstellen das diese codes dafür gleich sein sollen!


----------



## Makiura (4. Mai 2010)

Für was sollte sie den sonst sein wenn es für Sc2 wäre es wollkaum auf worldofwarcraft.com XD


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Mai 2010)

Aha ok^^. Wollen wir mal wieder BTT kommen? 


Also ich denke jetzt langsam es ist die Beta. Es gibt viele Screens und es ist ziemlich komisch, dass Blizzard eine Alpha angekündigt hat, da diese ja *geheim *ist.


----------



## Deathgnom (4. Mai 2010)

Ja eh wie der admin von mmo champ gesagt hat sie nennen es nur so weil sicher viele sonst auf die pishings mails. Nur was mich stutzig macht es ist nach kein cata zeichen neben den sc2 zeichen im battelnet


----------



## bruderelfe (4. Mai 2010)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Und dennoch ist die Chance das diese Freirubbel Karte auf dem Bild echt ist, sehr hoch.
> Blizzard hat sehr wohl solche Karten "verteilt", ka ob auf der '09, aber '08 definitiv, Rl kumpel war selber dort, aber nein er hat keine)
> Ganz einfach, diese Keys gelten für sämtliche Betas von Blizzard, und daher spielt es keine Rolle ob es von '07 oder '010 ist.



Sol mir latte sein seine keys sind grade nach eigenden angaben alle vk!!

naja gz den käufern und für sowas 300euro ausgeben tztz


----------



## Makiura (4. Mai 2010)

Achja was mir auch noch komisch vorkommt
Alpha Tester müssen unterschreiben dass sie nichts über die Alpha berichten dürfen

und nicht berichten das sie bei den Alpha sind

Aber Blizzard sagt einfach so das die Alpha begonnen hat das ist irgentwie unlogisch 

Und noch etwas bei Lichking gab es vor der Beta nicht so viele Screens und Infos das ist alles irgentwie Auffällig

Meiner Meinung nach 

MFG Makiura


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Mai 2010)

Makiura schrieb:


> Achja was mir auch noch komisch vorkommt
> Alpha Tester müssen unterschreiben dass sie nichts über die Alpha berichten dürfen
> 
> und nicht berichten das sie bei den Alpha sind
> ...



Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung!


----------



## ink0gnito (4. Mai 2010)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Sol mir latte sein seine keys sind grade nach eigenden angaben alle vk!!
> 
> naja gz den käufern und für sowas 300euro ausgeben tztz






Warens nicht 400€?Und wieso tztz?Wenns Leute gibt die unbedingt Spielen wollen UND auch noch das nötige "kleingeld" haben, wieso nicht?Das jeder immer meinen muss, über das Geld anderer Menschen reden zu wollen.
Und nein, ich hab keins gekauft, gehöre nicht zur Fraktion, die 400€ aus dem geldbeutel ziehen für eine Beta <:


----------



## Allomgie (4. Mai 2010)

also ich glaub, dass das hier die F&F Beta is, und nicht die alpha.. es wurde ja nur gesagt das die closen beta noch nicht gestartet ist, aber war nich letztes mal auch die closen beta das mit den key's? so viele reden das se ne open beta haben wollen aber es gab doch nie ne richtige open beta oder?


----------



## ink0gnito (4. Mai 2010)

Gabs den bislang überhaupt eine F&F Beta?Glaube eig. nicht.
Uff ka mehr wie es "damals" war, hatte zwar zwei keys für die Wotlk Closed, aber obs eine Open gab, bin ich nun überfragt, ich glaube (!) aber nicht.


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Mai 2010)

Allomgie schrieb:


> also ich glaub, dass das hier die F&F Beta is, und nicht die alpha.. es wurde ja nur gesagt das die closen beta noch nicht gestartet ist, aber war nich letztes mal auch die closen beta das mit den key's? so viele reden das se ne open beta haben wollen aber es gab doch nie ne richtige open beta oder?



Nein außer nah am Release von WOW Classic, seit wann gibt es eine F&F irgendwas, die angekündigt wurde?


----------



## Allomgie (4. Mai 2010)

und von der F&F Alpha darf ja sowieso niemand wirklich was wissen o.o


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (4. Mai 2010)

ich denke wir solten mal alle abwarten,was die von blizz auf der pressekonferenz am donnerstag sagen,danach werden wir bestimt schlauer. bis dan ^^


----------



## Allomgie (4. Mai 2010)

am ende kommen die woche wirklich noch beta key's raus xD


----------



## ink0gnito (4. Mai 2010)

Hm ka ob Blizz die F&F von Wotlk angekündigt hatte, aber es gab sehr viele Seiten, die sofort davon berichtet haben, wie z.B http://wow.incgamers.com/blog/comments/wrath-of-the-lich-king-alpha-started-for-friends-and-family


----------



## Makiura (4. Mai 2010)

1.Es gibt keine F&F Beta  F&F ist immer nur die Alpha

2. Es hat und es wird niemals eine Open Beta von WOW Erweiterungen geben

MFG Makiura


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Mai 2010)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Hm ka ob Blizz die F&F von Wotlk angekündigt hatte, aber es gab sehr viele Seiten, die sofort davon berichtet haben, wie z.B http://wow.incgamers...ends-and-family



Ich denke die wurde nicht von Blizz angekündigt, sonst wäre da ja eine Quelle von Blizz mit angegeben.

Wegen Do: Was die da besprechen sind nur Pläne was sie machen wollen und wieviel Profit machen etc. ich denke nicht dass sie dort irgendwas mit der Beta öffentlich besprechen!


----------



## Allomgie (4. Mai 2010)

ja aber von einer F&F alpha durfte bis jetzt niemand was weiter sagen, wieso wissen wirs dann?

ja das weiß ich, es gibt aber zu viele die denken, dass das die beta ist wo die key's verteilt werden o.o


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Mai 2010)

Allomgie schrieb:


> ja aber von einer F&F alpha durfte bis jetzt niemand was weiter sagen, wieso wissen wirs dann?
> 
> ja das weiß ich, es gibt aber zu viele die denken, dass das die beta ist wo die key's verteilt werden o.o



Ich blicke langsam auch nicht mehr durch, eig tut das niemand mehr.


----------



## Allomgie (4. Mai 2010)

jo, und was is mit dem pic of the day? das ging ganz unter ^^ vielleicht wirds ja eins von der alpha beta closen open kA was das auch immer is xD


----------



## Makiura (4. Mai 2010)

Was mir auch noch unklar ist warum sie überhaubt bekannt gegeben haben das die Alpha gestartet ist

Hat irgentjemand Ahnung warum sie das Gemacht haben es wäre Klüger gewesen wenn sie einfach nix zur Alpha gesagt hätten


----------



## BuffedPala (4. Mai 2010)

aalter ihr macht euch zu viele gedanken 
was ist bloß wenn blizz die beta als alpha tarnt die nur F&F
ist und wieder eine alpha beta da blickt keiner durch 
und bringt auch nix entweder ihr bekommt irgendwann einen key 
oder halt nicht aus und fertig !


----------



## DontCryPlz (4. Mai 2010)

Lest mal die News auch wenn buffed mitspielen dürfte bei der alpha, stehen sie unter einer schweigepflicht !


----------



## BinaufBlaue (4. Mai 2010)

Welche Milchkuh hat mein Post gelöscht?!?!?


----------



## garuda1987 (4. Mai 2010)

Auch wenn die Eine Schweigepflicht haben, gibt es immer ein oder mehrere denn es egal ist. Und es gibt bestimmt Fan Seiten die gute Freunde oder conection bei blizz haben und ein key bekommen, und ich glaube bis die ärger bekommen, sind schon massen an infos übergeschewappt das alle Foren es wissen.



Daher frag ich mich immer, wieso es eine Schweigepflicht überhaupt bei ne Alpha oder beta überhaupt gibt, es gibt immer ein Schwarzes scharf und das ist Auch gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharabad (4. Mai 2010)

Also Ich muss sagen, wenn Ich einer von den Leuten wäre, die glaube, dass die F&F "Beta" nur einen getarnte Beta ist....

Wäre Ich durch diesen Bluepost vom Gegenteil überzeugt:

"Just to confirm and reiterate what we have already said about this in our US forums: *the Friends & Family phase of Cataclysm began yesterday and not before.* Those who are participating in this phase are doing so only through acceptance of a confidentiality agreement. The closed beta phase has not yet begun and we will endeavour to provide more details on that at an appropriate time. Once the testing has been opened up further and at the time of our choosing, the NDA will be rescinded. Until that time, however, it remains in place.  "

http://blue.mmo-champion.com/t/13200226372/alpha-test-up-and-runing/


----------



## Kersyl (4. Mai 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> lol ich dachte die läuft schon seit einigen monaten und jetzt geht demnächst die beta los, aber wenn jetzt erst family und friends anfängt, dann dauert noch gut 2 monate bis die beta losgeht denk ich :/




Jo, aber keiner sagt wie weit die alpha ist, also ob sie schon relativ bugfrei ist, das man sie als beta freigibt(CLOSED BETA)
also mich würds nicht wundern, wenn die beta bald anfängt.^^


----------



## Allomgie (4. Mai 2010)

wo steht da was von alpha?

*the Friends & Family phase of Cataclysm began yesterday and not before

*


----------



## garuda1987 (4. Mai 2010)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Halt, halt halt!
> 
> Ihr habt alle eine sache nicht so ganz verstanden
> 
> ...




Jo ich glaube auch das es nicht mehr lange dauern wird, da die Gm´s Auf fragen eingehen was die sonst nicht machen,denn wenn die beta in weiter ferne wär, dann würden die ein auf ich habe nichts gelesen machen aber so.

2.Machen die momentan viele cata Aktion wie potd und Infos über Gegenden, und das kam immer kurz vor einer beta.


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Mai 2010)

Allomgie schrieb:


> wo steht da was von alpha?
> 
> *the Friends & Family phase of Cataclysm began yesterday and not before
> 
> *



Jo was soll eig. der ganze scheiß Blizzard uns alle zu verwirren! xD

Ich will doch nur ein BLuepost wo mal konkrete Infos drinstehen.

P.S.: Ich freue mich schon wie ich in einem Jahr über meine Verwirrung lachen werde.


----------



## Klimpergeld (4. Mai 2010)

schonmal gesehen?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86v7iWi5kzU&feature=related


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Mai 2010)

Klimpergeld schrieb:


> schonmal gesehen?
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related



Es ist ein Fake, guck mal auf das Datum als das Video reingestellt wurde.


----------



## Lich Dragon (4. Mai 2010)

Klimpergeld schrieb:


> schonmal gesehen?
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related



Ist ein Fake. Wahrscheinlich irgendein Privat Server^^


----------



## Klimpergeld (4. Mai 2010)

möglich. grad das uc video halt ich für unrealistisch aber warum tauchen in so schneller zeit SO viele screens und viedeos auf?
Ich hab die möglichkeit noch nicht völlig aufgegeben, dass da irgendwas im busch ist.


----------



## Allomgie (4. Mai 2010)

ich finds trotzdem komisch das heut noch kein pic of the day da is xD ja ich bin ungeduldig o.o


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Mai 2010)

Allomgie schrieb:


> ich finds trotzdem komisch das heut noch kein pic of the day da is xD ja ich bin ungeduldig o.o



Gestern war es auch erst um ca. 23:00 da.


----------



## garuda1987 (4. Mai 2010)

Klimpergeld schrieb:


> möglich. grad das uc video halt ich für unrealistisch aber warum tauchen in so schneller zeit SO viele screens und viedeos auf?
> Ich hab die möglichkeit noch nicht völlig aufgegeben, dass da irgendwas im busch ist.



Bei jeden Fake, ist immer ein kleiner Funke wahrheit dran .Aber was echt ist was nicht, sehen wir erst wenn wir Spielen können,also abwarten und Tee Trinken.


----------



## garuda1987 (4. Mai 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Gestern war es auch erst um ca. 23:00 da.




Weil heute ein besonderer Tag ist, gibt es nicht nur 1 pic sondern 3 xD


----------



## Klimpergeld (4. Mai 2010)

ich nochmal.

vielleicht fake. Grad wegen schlotternacht-hintergrund:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icmXD4Uq0s0&feature=related

aber hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icmXD4Uq0s0&feature=related

Jaja. das zweite war auf blizz con aber wenn ihr hinschaut: Der npc, der zu unseren am balken gefangenem worgen kommt hat eine blaue namensplakette. Ein Argument mehr für den Echten Deathwing screenshot vor stormwind *shrug*


----------



## Balaur (4. Mai 2010)

hach ja schön was man so alles auf nem priv server machen kann mit GM rechten.. aber sinnvolles material wr mir lieber^^


----------



## Klimpergeld (4. Mai 2010)

mir auch. Ich habe mich bewusst nicht groß dazu geäußert. Ich habs nur zur diskussion hier reingestellt.


----------



## Nachto (4. Mai 2010)

Wenn das wirklich die ALPHA ist, denke ich, dass die BETA Ende Juni bzw. Anfang Juli starten müsste (WotLK war auch ca. in diesem Zeitramen, mit fast gleichem Alpha start)


----------



## Grushdak (4. Mai 2010)

Da sind "ein paar" Bilder ^^

*Gamonas Cataclysm Bildergalerie* von Jade

Und wenn wer sagt, es seien Fakes, P-Server-Bilder - ok.
Nur dann kann es garantiert auch nicht die F&F Alpha sein, die jetzt gestartet ist,
da die Daten noch gar nicht zugänglich gewesen wären.

Und auch wenn die Bilder real sind, kann nicht erst jetzt die Alpha gestartet sein,
da die Bilder teilweise schon vom letzten Jahr ( Mitte Dezember, also auch nicht von der BlizzCon) sind. 

Ich meine, die Katastrophe ist näher, als wir denken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Manolar (4. Mai 2010)

Feltor schrieb:


> Könnte echt sein..
> 
> Nur bin ich mir im Moment nicht sicher wo das sein könnte.. vll WInterquell aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher..






nope, sieht ganz klar nach Rotkammgebirge aus, das kleine Dörfchen da...Seeenhain oder so, nä? ^^ 


Was denkt ihr, warum sollte es im Rotkamgebirge schneien? ahhh Blackrock is ausgebrochen, das is alles Asche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feltor (5. Mai 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Da sind "ein paar" Bilder ^^
> 
> *Gamonas Cataclysm Bildergalerie* von Jade
> 
> ...



Naja.. 

Die Bilder sind denk ich ma natürlich zu 99% echt. Aber die meisten Bilder hat Blizzard ja schon selbst in denn letzten Monaten
herausgegeben.
Ein Teil vll auf irgendwelchen Events gemacht, oder auch selbst gezeichnet.

Aber der Großteil der Bilder ist halt schon seit der Blizzcon zu sehen.


----------



## Feltor (5. Mai 2010)

Hab ich grade so beim surfen gefunden:

http://wow.gamona.de/wp-content/gallery/cataclysm/cataclysm_b-roll_trailer_056.jpg

Bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube das hab ich bei der Blizzcon schon gesehen..


----------



## Saladarxyz (6. Mai 2010)

Bei MMO-Champion gibt es viele neu bilder, titel, erfolge und berufrezepte


----------



## p1nk (6. Mai 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> Bei MMO-Champion gibt es viele neu bilder, titel, erfolge und berufrezepte



og wird umgebaut^^ sieht mal so richtig geil aus!!xD *freu*


----------



## Topperharly (6. Mai 2010)

og sieht nicht geil aus, es sie legendär aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DAS ist ne Ork stadt! mmaaan will beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so genial wird.


----------



## Landeshauptstadt (6. Mai 2010)

*lechz* *sabber* Sieht echt grandios aus. Scheint, als wäre der Deathwing-Screen auch echt gewesen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt auch noch Bilder von Sturmwind...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2: In Azshara gibts 'nen Golfclub inkl. -platz.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

